# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Increased vertical leap

## Sweet Chin Music

Hey guys... I was wondering if anyone had a good experience in either a much improved vertical leap or explosiveness in general. Clearly the proper strength program alongside plyometrics, proper nutrition, etc is a must, but my question is what type of gear would either aid in developing or possibly recruiting fast twitch muscle fibers?

Any input/experience is appreciated.

----------


## spywizard

http://www.higher-faster-sports.com/...aljumpfaq.html

----------


## Sweet Chin Music

Appreciate your input. That's all great information. Any opinion about the gear?

----------


## utryit

what ever you do. dont choose winstrol .
look into anavar ,equipoise and even cortizone.. all these are running in your fast twitch fiber muscles..
so more you train them with these the quicker and higher you will jump no doubt.

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

> Hey guys... I was wondering if anyone had a good experience in either a much improved vertical leap or explosiveness in general. Clearly the proper strength program alongside plyometrics, proper nutrition, etc is a must, but my question is what type of gear would either aid in developing or possibly recruiting fast twitch muscle fibers?
> 
> Any input/experience is appreciated.



Haven't done a cycle, but weighted box jumps and hill sprints (in addition to squatting,deadlifting, etc) helped me be able to dunk at 5'11 with an average wingspan.

----------


## DemiGodStatus

box jump help

----------


## greenwell001

Go to twicethespeed.com

----------

